# Cheetahmen II Kickstarter Scam



## Eerpow (Aug 12, 2012)

A few days ago a video featuring Internet celebrities Angry Video Game Nerd and Pat the NES Punk emerged promoting a kickstarter for a fixed release of an unlicensed glitched NES game called Cheetahmen II. When the project would meet its $65,000 goal the game would release on reproduction cartridges under the name Cheetahmen II: The Lost Levels, fixing a famous bug that made the original game impossible to beat. However, Greg Pabich the man behind the project have done similar Cheetahmen related projects before and many are now questioning how much such a project would realistically cost funding seeing as there already exists ROM patches for the game online, the sum would probably not even reach half of the money he's asking for. It's likely that Greg is exploiting the AVGN fanbase for his own personal gain.

Now Mike Matei have commented on the situation saying that they are now aware that the kickstarter is a ripoff and that they are currently unable to remove the video and ads due to contractual circumstances.




 They're getting into some deep shit if they don't make a video apology addressing the problem and maybe somehow compensate people who blindly donated.
I personally would lose major respect if they didn't acknowledge their mistake, I mean some old dude asking for 65k to release an absolutely terrible game and some merch?
And they're all quiet about it as if nothing happened?

Anyway surprisingly I could not find any articles about this fraud so I thought I'd share here. Please move if this isn't USN worthy news.


Original kickstarter Video:


Spoiler







Video comments are deleted now btw.

Interesting video explanation I found:


Spoiler








Kickstarter


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Aug 12, 2012)

http://gbatemp.net/topic/332128-cheetahmen-ii-kickstarter/


----------



## chavosaur (Aug 12, 2012)

Wow o.o
I'm with you here eerpow, they better have some way of delivering, or returning peoples donations. 
Seriously though, people have got to learn to stop blindly donating to things...


----------



## Eerpow (Aug 12, 2012)

Suprgamr232 said:


> http://gbatemp.net/t...ii-kickstarter/


This is about the comments they've made, they know this is a fraud and are not doing anything about it.


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Aug 12, 2012)

I don't think they are responsible for compensation, honestly. Just because you blindly followed an Internet celebrity into buying into something completely not worth it, without doing your own research, that doesn't mean the said celebrity is responsible for your ill-researched purchase.

And while we're on the subject...

Scam implies you won't be getting what you pay for. I don't think anywhere in this, that the owner of the kickstarter even hinted that the cartridge wouldn't be released, which is what you are paying towards.

That's not to say it's worth it, because it certainly isn't by any stretch of the imagination. I just dislike the use of the word "scam" when the word doesn't really fit.


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Aug 12, 2012)

Eerpow said:


> Suprgamr232 said:
> 
> 
> > http://gbatemp.net/t...ii-kickstarter/
> ...


Yeah but I feel as if it would fit more in the original topic. But whatever I guess.

I had a feeling it was, besides not a lot of people have NES's anyways and if they do I don't think they'd buy a game for...I forget, did they set a price? For whatever monies lol.


----------



## Eerpow (Aug 12, 2012)

TwinRetro said:


> I don't think they are responsible for compensation, honestly. Just because you blindly followed an Internet celebrity into buying into something completely not worth it, without doing your own research, that doesn't mean the said celebrity is responsible for your ill-researched purchase.
> 
> And while we're on the subject...
> 
> ...



That's a good point, though the money is probably not going to be used funding this, they've already made similar projects before without 65k to fund everything.
I don't think they need to compensate either but if they don't they might lose a lot of fans, they've deleted their comments and they are still supporting this as if nothing happened.
They should at least apologize and say that they've made a mistake, openly.



Suprgamr232 said:


> Yeah but I feel as if it would fit more in the original topic. But whatever I guess.
> 
> I had a feeling it was, besides not a lot of people have NES's anyways and if they do I don't think they'd buy a game for...I forget, did they set a price? For whatever monies lol.


You're probably right haha, anyway I just found this to be so ridiculous.


----------



## KingVamp (Aug 12, 2012)

While I didn't watch the vid yet, I believe from a comment read TheArchfiend had beef with them before, so it is possible that he upping the
situation more than it is.

I believe they have to reach the goal or they didn't get any money at all.


> This project will only be funded if at least $65,000 is pledged by Thursday Sep 6, 10:00pm EDT. How Kickstarter works.



I seem like some people are disregarding his comments because they already mention that they are under restraint. Plus they probably wanted
to make sure before coming to a final, best decision. People act like they were meant to be perfect or something.

$60 dollars donation gives you a early copy of the game.
Also, you get more than just the game and even more, depending on how much you donate.
http://www.kickstart...st-levels/posts


----------



## Eerpow (Aug 12, 2012)

KingVamp said:


> I believe they have to reach the goal or they didn't get any money at all.
> 
> 
> > This project will only be funded if at least $65,000 is pledged by Thursday Sep 6, 10:00pm EDT. How Kickstarter works.


I really hope this doesn't happen but I have a feeling that it unfortunately will reach that amount.


----------



## Phynx (Aug 12, 2012)

I'm sorry, but this is not nearly as big of a deal as people (the guy in the video, especially) are making it out to be.  Fans of this person or not, they'd be stupid not to read what they were putting their money into before sending over $60+.


----------



## Mirby (Aug 12, 2012)

Plus, though there are patches online this Kickstarter is more about having a working physical copy as a collector's item than as a scam.


----------



## KingVamp (Aug 12, 2012)

Phynx said:


> I'm sorry, but this is not nearly as big of a deal as people (the guy in the video, especially) are making it out to be.  Fans of this person or not, they'd be stupid not to read what they were putting their money into before sending over $60+.


2 backers put in $1,000 dollars, I sure hope they know what they getting into.


----------



## DarkStriker (Aug 12, 2012)

I dont believe the shit at all that their not allowed to take down the video or cant take down the video...... Their all doing it for money...... Greedy arseholes..


----------



## Gahars (Aug 12, 2012)

The project is dumb, sure, but I think people are a bit quick to throw James and company under the bus. If someone blindly threw money at a project without bothering to do the research... well, they only have themselves to blame.




DarkStriker said:


> I dont believe the shit at all that their not allowed to take down the video or cant take down the video...... Their all doing it for money...... Greedy arseholes..



Ah, sure. Alright, buddy.


----------



## KingVamp (Aug 12, 2012)

Gahars said:


> The project is dumb, sure, but I think people are a bit quick to throw James and company under the bus. If someone blindly threw money at a project without bothering to do the research... well, they only have themselves to blame.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'm waiting to see how things plan out before giving a solid judgement,but this is what I mean by disregarding the comments. Doesn't matter what they do or say, it going be that person that says they are lying and they don't mean it with no proof or reason. To these people, saying something and equivalent of saying nothing. I soon as they set their eyes on the video or heard how about it, they thrown James and company under the bus instantly.


----------



## duffmmann (Aug 12, 2012)

Wow that guy in the video needs to grow up.  If people decided to donate to it, then they did so knowingly.  I'm a fan of a lot of celebs, but I don't donate to every charity they're apart of just because they talk about it or make a video.  Its my opinion that the guy in that video was foolish enough to blindly donate because he was an AVGN fan, and now he feels like a total idiot so he's all butt hurt.  I saw the video and enjoyed what I saw, but no way was I gonna donate to the cause, I saw the AVGN reviews of Action 52 and Cheetahmen, no way in hell would I donate to such an awful game.  Mike and James have no reason to apologize, they never said you need to donate to this, they just helped make a video for some eccentric Cheetahmen fan, get over it.


----------



## shakirmoledina (Aug 12, 2012)

seriously? 65K to fix a game that very few have played? if it was something like battletoads for snes then fine but definitely not this game.

i still like your tags.


----------



## Fluto (Aug 13, 2012)

Maybe James was secretly in on this aswell, I hope not. I hope this dosent affect the AVGN movie progress either.


----------



## Fudge (Aug 13, 2012)

Interesting. It was my first thought when the video first came out, why would they support something that's a piece of shit anyway?? I'm glad Mike is stepping up, I've always liked him!


----------



## KingVamp (Aug 13, 2012)

Under the unlisted video.


> I'd like to explain: On Cinemassacre, we usually run advertisements for things like Burger King or something like that, so when I was asked to promote a game that I reviewed as AVGN, it sounded like a cool idea. It was something I thought my audience would like. Admittedly, I didn't know much else about the project other than someone was re-releasing Cheetahmen 2. Just someone releasing a game. How could that go wrong? I got the script and filmed my part for the promo, while I had my head buried deep in the Schwarzenegger Games episode which I was working on at the time.
> 
> Over the past week, there's been a lot of fuss over the Cheetahmen thing, so I looked at the Kickstarter page for the very first time. I admit, I didn't understand the costs at first and I should have researched it beforehand, but when it was explained to me, it made more sense. Honestly, I've paid $60 for the Nintendo World Champion reproduction cart that you saw in the NWC episode and that game didn't come with a box or comic book. But I don't know a thing about game production. My suggestion is not to listen to internet rumors and jump to conclusions. Make your own judgement and only donate if you want a Cheetahmen game. The choice is yours. I'm truly sorry about any inconvenience.
> 
> -James


Link


----------



## Fudge (Aug 13, 2012)

It seems like it's definitely not a scam, but I don't think I would pay $60 for Cheetahmen


----------



## Jamstruth (Aug 13, 2012)

I am so sick of people calling this a scam.
MAKE YOUR OWN BLOODY MINDS UP AS TO WHETHER IT IS SOMETHING YOU WANT TO SUPPORT OR NOT!

In my opinion its a cool idea, not something I'd donate to but a cool idea. Resurrecting the CheetahMen as a cult classic of complete crap in video games. He's bought the rights to it and is doing this entirely legally. Its not a scam if its not something you want to support.

Its like saying if I buy a copy of Skyrim its a scam because I can pirate a copy on the internet for free. Its like saying that if I buy a Famiclone its a scam because emulators exist. People are being completely ridiculous about this!


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Aug 13, 2012)

The AVGN got scammed?.....ASS!!!!!


----------



## Foxi4 (Aug 13, 2012)

I don't see what the issue is - they're hacking the game (again), producing NES repro carts, lots of merch, program an iDevice version (from what I understand - and it'll be rather cheap, too) and surely they already spent some money on advertising their product, buying the rights to the game, and I'm guessing here, the entire franchise as well. I know it's $65000 bucks, but in the game industry, it's *just* $65000. Why should we whine? Because we're jelly? They came up with a product and a way to "sell" it - good for them.


----------



## Zetta_x (Aug 13, 2012)

I want to dislike the update 2 video because his voice only came out on one side of my headphones and I thought they were broken.


----------



## koimayeul (Aug 13, 2012)

65000$ goal for a crappy archeogaming rom to fix, wow!


----------



## Rydian (Aug 13, 2012)

koimayeul said:


> 65000$ goal for a crappy archeogaming rom to fix, wow!


Not reading past the first few lines, wow!

They're not just fixing the ROM, please read more.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Aug 13, 2012)

told you it was a fucking scam from the get go nearly every kickstarter project on that whole site is a scam basically. just look at the shit on that site these morons are donating to i mean there is a project where you plant money and these fuck-tards are paying into it!!!!!!!      

some people really do have more money than cents


----------



## DJPlace (Aug 13, 2012)

is the kickstarter like a bad site or something?


----------



## Centrix (Aug 13, 2012)

Ok, First off how is this either James or Mikes fault? seriously! They don't owe us anything other than an apology which from what I read above was what we received. I think James and Mike and all of us were victimized here and should be going after the one who started this whole fiasco not the other way around!

I've got my pitch fork in hand, lets go guys! hang the old geezer!


----------



## Foxi4 (Aug 13, 2012)

*scam*  (_ska:m_)
*n.*
A fraudulent business scheme; a swindle.
*tr.v.* _scammed, scam·ming, scams_
To defraud; swindle.

Right, not that we've established what a scam is, can people please stop accusing the guy behind this undertaking just because they think $65000 is a lot of money? It's not. Not in the grand scheme of things. He bought the rights to the game, he started a site, made adverts to promote the game, hired programmers that are currently fixing and porting the game and ordered reproduction cartridges that are to be separately named and unique - he did actual work, something most of the whining populace isn't accustomed with. He earned this money. Moreover, it's the donator who decides whether to donate or not. If you don't want to donate, fine, but don't you start lynching people who actually work towards a given goal.


----------



## rehevkor (Aug 13, 2012)

It's Kickstarter - backers can backout if they want - can't they? The money isn't actually taken until the project is funded at the end, and even then only if they reach the target. If people who have backed this come to think it's a scam, they're only going to get ripped off if they allow themselves to be.


----------



## yuyuyup (Aug 13, 2012)

rehevkor said:


> It's Kickstarter - backers can backout if they want - can't they? The money isn't actually taken until the project is funded at the end, and even then only if they reach the target. If people who have backed this come to think it's a scam, they're only going to get ripped off if they allow themselves to be.


I heard from another video the suggestion that the guy raising the money could probably afford to fund the rest so the funds already donated would be awarded even if nobody else donates a penny more


----------



## Eerpow (Aug 13, 2012)

Foxi4 said:


> *scam*  (_ska:m_)
> *n.*
> A fraudulent business scheme; a swindle.
> *tr.v.* _scammed, scam·ming, scams_
> ...



Sheesh I wrote scam for the lack of a better word, ripoff is more like it.

The guy is going to use the already fixed version, he even mentions it in the video. He owned the rights several years before this and he has been doing this sort of thing for a while now.
Why he needs 65,000 is beyond me, there are so many other limited edition reproduction cartridges out there and he's supposedly making it the same way retro USB does it.
It is not that expensive and he will receive money from sold "collectors" cartridges too. If I had the rights I could just contact them instead and sell it for $60 on their site and that's with profit from every sold cart, in his previous Cheetahmen project he sold carts for $200-$500 each just because they would be collector items. Each cart labeled from 1-500.

Some t-shirts and some paper magazines is not going to cut it. He sells this stuff and profits from it and he exploits the stupid fanboy half of AVGN fans because he knows that they are willing to put money into anything if James asks for it.
Sure people are stupid and falls for it but imo it just doesn't feel morally right to do so.

BTW the guy in the other video I posted is a real whiny ass pussy I know, but he does sum up the gist of the story which is what I was looking for.


----------



## Rydian (Aug 13, 2012)

"Scam." - Claiming they're taking your money and not giving anything in return.

"People looking for a quick buck, also they're bitches and i don't like them." - You just being angry.

Lay off the testosterone, dude, 'cause there's a world of difference.


----------



## Eerpow (Aug 13, 2012)

Rydian said:


> "Scam." - Claiming they're taking your money and not giving anything in return.
> 
> "People looking for a quick buck, also they're bitches and i don't like them." - You just being angry.
> 
> Lay off the testosterone, dude, 'cause there's a world of difference.


Hey, I'm not angry...
Just wanted a topic of discussion since they've commented about it.
I like the AVGN and I didn't create the topic as way of bashing him or people who like his stuff, I do however think that there's something very fishy about the kickstarter.


----------



## indask8 (Aug 13, 2012)

If the guys who back this kickstarter receive their cheetahmen cartridge and upon booting it up see this:


Spoiler








That would be the ultimate trolling.


----------



## Deleted-236924 (Aug 13, 2012)

indask8 said:


> If the guys who back this kickstarter receive their cheetahmen cartridge and upon booting it up see this:
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...



I just downloaded that 

Listening to it nonstop on my psp now.


----------



## rehevkor (Aug 13, 2012)

yuyuyup said:


> I heard from another video the suggestion that the guy raising the money could probably afford to fund the rest so the funds already donated would be awarded even if nobody else donates a penny more



I don't think Kickstarter works that way, as far as I am aware Kickstarter will release the funds only if it reaches the target.


----------



## yuyuyup (Aug 13, 2012)

rehevkor said:


> yuyuyup said:
> 
> 
> > I heard from another video the suggestion that the guy raising the money could probably afford to fund the rest so the funds already donated would be awarded even if nobody else donates a penny more
> ...


Yeah, the video was suggesting he could submit the remainder of the funds himself and then get the entire amount back.


----------



## godreborn (Aug 13, 2012)

how does Kickstarter even prevent fraudulent behavior?  couldn't someone easily take the money from some project and disappear?


----------



## ferofax (Aug 14, 2012)

It's not Kickstarter's fault if somebody wasn't thinking when they donate money. Hell, the whole point of donating money is to give and NOT EXPECT anything in return.
Unless of course, you're donating to save your soul.


----------

